# Game 79: Bulls @ Heat (4/9 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, April 9, 2015 | 7:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls and Raptors up next for the Heat. Two teams fighting for positioning and will be highly motivated. Derrick Rose is back for the Bulls and Kyle Lowry could make his return against the Heat.

Celtics beat the Pistons, Pacers beat the Knicks and the Nets lose to the Hawks. 










As of now the Heat are tied for 10th worst record with the Pacers. If the season ended tonight, there would be a coin flip to see who would get the 10th spot in the lottery, aka the spot which guarantees the Heat keeping the pick.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586021735574605825
Now I kinda want the 7th seed :whoknows:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd rather lose and take the "coin flip." Pretty disappointed that both the Heat and Panthers choked their chances away of a playoff birth. Just a longer offseason til football. 

Baseball is trash from a monkey's ass.

I think Boston will get bounced along with Miami. Brooklyn and Indiana will take the 7th and 8th seeds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Biggest game of the year, get hype! Need this win.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

go heat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whiteside looking lost. Hopefully it's just because of the injury.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This bench unit has been a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley getting an opportunity and killing it. 11 points in the quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only Spo would take out Beasley and put in Haslem on an offensive stoppage at the end of a quarter. Just wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and Deng are dominating the possessions and neither is having much success.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

80 games in and we're running postup clearouts for Deng. I don't get it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If you want to run low post shit why not use your 7 footer who actually has a post game?

19 point lead cut to 12. What a disaster.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tied game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

End of the 3rd. From a 19 point lead to down 6.

Wade, Deng, and Haslem are a combined 7-28.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo, "Mental toughness...We didn't get any stops..."

Uh, no. That was not the issue.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now down 12. Heat only have 59 points and it's the 4th quarter.

Wade looks like he's playing for the other team. Deng is being asked to do things on offense that he hasn't done in a 12 year career. Haslem isn't an NBA level player. Just not enough from this team.

Hopefully we can get a draft pick but with the way this season has gone I expect us to fail at even that. Can't watch this game anymore, can't watch this season anymore.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol derp derp derp.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Retire Wade. You're a bum. 3 - 18 7 pts (when he actually decides to lace em up) Good god son.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

time for a new D-Wade huh?






Seriously, if Heat lock up a pick 15/16 will be a much more successful season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

way to go


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/586355894016958464
All that matters now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time for a tank job. That should be Wades last game of the year, Deng too. 

Gotta solidify that pick and hope for some Bulls like lottery luck. Or Cavs like.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Time for a tank job. That should be Wades last game of the year, Deng too.
> 
> Gotta solidify that pick and hope for some Bulls like lottery luck. Or Cavs like.


It'll actually be interesting to see what Miami does. They'd be sitting in 10th if lottery night was tonight, and very likely keep their pick, but they could conceivably sweep the final three games of the season against Toronto-Orlando-Philly and put a ton of pressure on Boston (I think Boston would have to win 3 of their final 4 in that scenario) for the seventh/eighth seed. 

In short - they could shut it down and probably come out of it with a top-10 pick, or make an honest attempt at the playoffs and risk a worst-case scenario. Interesting to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt they'll look to win. Just the Heat nature. 

With the way this season has gone, they'll just miss the playoffs and have the 11th worst record.


----------

